

Ask HN: Would you attend a Hacker News Conference? - jasonlynes

Here at SXSW, and I had the pleasure to attend the "Life After YC" session with Brian Chesky (Airbnb), Dane Hurtubise (JobSpice), Drew Houston (Dropbox), and Jessica Mah (inDinero).  It was fantastic.  More than any other session, I felt like I was among peers.  I got thinking, screw SXSW, we need a HN Conference. Or at least a HN track at SXSW.<p>Make it hacker-oriented, with technical and startup topics, invite the YC partners, maybe current and former batch founders to speak, maybe some angels, maybe help for people interested in applying, maybe a hack day?  Who'd be interested?
======
daleharvey
Sounds quite similiar to startup school, which I would highly recommend

While the speaker at startup school are generally the big name guys, lots of
the YC founders are around during that time.

------
us
Should have been a poll. Short answer, interested if it's local to the Bay
Area (where YC is located)

~~~
jasonlynes
yeah i think bay area for sure

(and how do you do a poll?)

~~~
kingofspain
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

But I'm not sure if you need a certain level of karma.

~~~
theoretical
You do indeed. For me that page says: "Sorry, you need 20 karma to create a
poll."

~~~
jaredsohn
I think that message is out of date. I have exactly 20 karma but it shows me
the same message.

~~~
jaredsohn
Amusingly it works now. Not sure if something was fixed or if there is an off-
by-one error (my previous comment was upvoted to give me 21 karma).

